# How to clean Old Smokey?



## wellsatl (Feb 22, 2015)

I never see this mentioned. Surely somebody can respond.

We had an Old Smokey for years. Very, very easy. Problem is, after a while everything begins to taste the same -- pork, chicken, brisket, whatever.

I am convinced it it because it is almost impossible to clean the bottom of the thing. The same smells begin to permeate everything .The electrical element is in the way when trying to clean the bottom of the barrel. And you need to be careful moving the element around. We tried lots of things and finally we (apparently) damaged the element causing the smoker to crash with a frightening electrical light display. We have not tried to use it since -- well over 2 years. 

However, we liked it enough  to give it another go round. It's so easy and most food tastes great. Does anybody have any viable solutions to cleaning the bottom of your Old Smokey? Would love to know how to do it.

Please help.

Jimmy


----------



## timberjet (Feb 22, 2015)

http://bbq.about.com/od/charcoalgrillreviews/gr/Old-Smokey-22-Charcoal-Grill.htm Never seen one before but if you type old smoky into the search bar at the top of the page you get 1 result. This link is to a place that sells them and they have reviews. You might read through the reviews and see if they say anything helpful. It looks to me like you have to use cat litter or clay and replace it when it gets manky.


----------

